# Duck Boat Rig Show and Tell Time Pics



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

May add blind later. Works great in the corn !!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I built this 15' utility boat in 2011.





  








Robert Francis 2




__
John Singer


__
Jun 9, 2016

















I have used it without a blind for several years. This year, I decided to install a scissor blind on it. The following photo shows the blind on the boat in my barn.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

14' mod V with Avery quick set blind


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

here's the 2man kaylash on my 2010T polarkraft and custom cradle.









Oddly I don't have a photo of my 1448 and longtail???????

The old sneak boat I got rid of about 3 years ago.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> 12’ polar craft extra wide 9.9 ESKA (sears) motor. Hand painted by yours truly rattle can special. 12v LIPO battery for the bilge and lights when they’re working.
> 
> “ALL GO NO SHOW” gets on plane with 3 dudes and gear.
> 
> ...


Of your boats, this is the one you show off? lol 

My 1542 Lowe. I think my Dad is a little jealous


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

1542 mod v Landau with northern flight blind pushed by a SWOMP Lite23


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

ajkulish said:


> Of your boats, this is the one you show off? lol
> 
> My 1542 Lowe. I think my Dad is a little jealous












There. 20ft Lund Alaskan 115Hp. Always wanted one and now she’s mine. 

New addition to the fleet, haven’t hunted it yet still need a blind. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hunterjon (Nov 27, 2012)

The Beater: 14' Weldbilt Crawdad, 25hp 2 stroke Yamaha, Bob's Machine manual jackplate, pods by Butch, normally has a pop up blind but it's off in this pic.










The Classic: 1980 13' Kristiansen glass over Atlantic white cedar Barnegat Bay Sneakbox. This is before I started a rebuild on it. I'm replacing the folding decoy boards on the bow with fixed boards that have thatch rails, replacing the folding oar locks with fixed ones, adding thatch rails to the deck/back hatch, and adding a canvas spray dodger. Made a lot of progress this summer but it probably won't be ready to hunt till next year.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

This thread is moving along quite nicely from big to small and vintage to new. Duck hunters probably have the largest varying spectrum crafts. They need their crafts for 4" of water and mud to fast current rocky shallow trout streams to little lakes to big rivers and bays to 396' deep 4' rollers on the GLs and oceans and from solo to large groups.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

OnHoPr said:


> This thread is moving along quite nicely from big to small and vintage to new. Duck hunters probably have the largest varying spectrum crafts. They need their crafts for 4" of water and mud to fast current rocky shallow trout streams to little lakes to big rivers and bays to 396' deep 4' rollers on the GLs and oceans and from solo to large groups.


and the wife wonders why i have four boats in the yard......everything form my carson's puddler to my 22' center console with 200hp on it...


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

John Singer said:


> I built this 15' utility boat in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You built that boat? That is very impressive! Do you ever build any to sell?


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> You built that boat? That is very impressive! Do you ever build any to sell?


I have built about a dozen boats (3 canoes, 3-4 layout boats, 2-15' skiffs, 2-jon boats, 1-hydroplane). The only one that I ever sold went with a house that I used to own on a canal. The new buyers put the 13' jon boat that I had built in their bid.

It I ever did build a boat to sell, the buyer and I would have to agree on a pretty price as I have a great deal of labor in these.

I did build another jon boat that was raffled off several years ago as a fund raiser by a Ducks Unlimited Committee.

This is my latest build. It is an 18' canoe that I built for my wife. I started this in March and just finished it a week or so ago. We spent 4.5 hours canoeing today on the Cass River and plan on doing an overnight on the Ausable with it this fall when the colors peak. 










Here are the paddles that I built for the canoe.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

John 
That’s an awesome canoe. Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Here are some photos of a 15' square stern canoe that I built about 12 year or so ago. I built it to use at our Managed Waterfowl Areas. I run a 3.5 hp Nissan 2-stroke on it.







I also built a sneak boat blind for it and have used it as an open water sneak boat.









Here it is after a hunt at Shiawassee River State Game Area last fall.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

This is a photo of a 10' Lake Erie style layout boat that I built about 12 or so years ago. Until just recently it wore a Lake Erie style olive drab color. I painted it gray this summer to better match the colors of Saginaw Bay.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

This is my 4-man floating blind that I keep on Saginaw Bay. About 5 years ago, somebody gave me a rough 21' deck boat. I sold the engine, outdrive, and fuel tank in separate sales for $950. I use the proceeds to purchase a trailer and built this blind. It is covered with discarded artificial Christmas trees that I collected from Goodwill stores, dumpster diving, etc. An application of camo spray paints every few years keeps the branches looking good and it is a lot easier than cutting and applying cedar. Krylon makes a _woodland light green _paint that looks just like cedar.

It has a built-in 2-burner stove, dog ramp, and folding boat garage. The second photo shows the interior with the re-bar anchor and cable system.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

SteelShot said:


> John
> That’s an awesome canoe. Great job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The canoe is great, it is stable, roomy, and fast.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

John Singer said:


> This is my latest build. It is an 18' canoe that I built for my wife. I started this in March and just finished it a week or so ago. We spent 4.5 hours canoeing today on the Cass River and plan on doing an overnight on the Ausable with it this fall when the colors peak.
> 
> View attachment 331438
> 
> ...


If you hit from Mio down to one of the bridges or rustic campground or Bamfield down to the canoe take out or Loud dam it could be productive for ducks during that time. If the wife hunts you could take turns at the stern. Maybe a quick clamp on makeshift netting with a couple of pine bows up in front could make a sneak boat out of it on that part of the river. With hunters from zone 3 & 1 pommeling the ducks the first part of Oct in the 2nd zone along with the locals quite a few ducks can start to accumulate on those parts of the river. You could take it out for a cruise anytime, but if a productive number of ducks may be present, well .........

Oh, nice mixed array of duck craft there.


----------



## Chaz44646 (Nov 26, 2016)

DecoySlayer said:


> My tender boat.
> 
> View attachment 330817


PolarKraft or Lund????


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Incredible work John. Have you passed your craft on to anyone else?


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

That's the thing with my usual hunting is that I go/went from marsh like PM or Wigwam bay to inland lakes and the Au Sable river impoundments. At the marshes it goes from cattails and phrag to muck flats to sandy beaches. From the Au Sable it can go from cattail marshes when the tailwaters spread out to the impoundment where the impoundment could be leaf, pine needle, or higher sand banks. This is besides the little canoe setups. Yea, a lot of times those divers aren't to particular with the setup, but the greenheads that have been shot at a few times can matter. But, you are more north, so you are the guys getting to blast at them first before they get educated for the hunters more south.lol


----------



## brandcole73 (Sep 13, 2008)

I live near Traverse City. When we go to Drummond and hunt divers we always joke that they are dumb. At least compared to the puddlers we usually hunt at home. Quite often we've just sat on the rocks on shore without any blind and shot them up there.


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got the mud motor on it today. Had a 9.9 on it before. We’ll see how it runs in a couple weeks.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

moose1 said:


> Just got the mud motor on it today. Had a 9.9 on it before. We’ll see how it runs in a couple weeks.


You had a lot of motor for that rig, didn't you. What type of MM is that? Also, what are the little dohickies on the outside below the gunwhale? Are those for shallow water anchors, blind, or oar locks?


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Those are oar locks. It’s a ppf mud motor I’ve looked at them for a long time before pulling the trigger. Excited to see how it runs.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

All set and ready to rip


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

still building mine, cutting it close.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> still building mine, cutting it close.
> 
> View attachment 334246
> View attachment 334247
> ...


Your'e pretty close to zone 2 aren't you? That one won't be ready by Sat morning. Didn't you have a jon boat last year for sale that looked like a pretty good rig? I suppose you have a few duck rigs and you could always use the vintage 46' aerocraft. Did you figure out a few more improvements for this rig or is it because of all the different conditions of Shi SGA? Well, I guess you could be keeping Lewis winches in business.


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

I always wanted to build and hunt out of a wooden duck boat and hunt over wooden decoys. In 1988 i started carving decoys and in 1991 my bud and i built a boat. It took us five months on weekends to build it. It was a really fun project to build. In 2004 i bought a mud boat and motor ( currently for sale on here) and we stored the wood boat for my buds grandsons. We gave that boat to them a few years ago and it sure was fun to see it being hunted out of again.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Fowly said:


> I always wanted to build and hunt out of a wooden duck boat and hunt over wooden decoys. In 1988 i started carving decoys and in 1991 my bud and i built a boat. It took us five months on weekends to build it. It was a really fun project to build. In 2004 i bought a mud boat and motor ( currently for sale on here) and we stored the wood boat for my buds grandsons. We gave that boat to them a few years ago and it sure was fun to see it being hunted out of again.


I started carving about the same time. Do you still make your own birds?


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Cork Dust said:


> I started carving about the same time. Do you still make your own birds?


No, i stopped carving sometime back in the 90's. I carved a few wood ducks and enough mallards to hunt over. I only have six of them
left that i kept for myself. I sold a few of them, but most of them i gave away to friends or family. I have one decorative that i never finished and who knows....someday i may finish that and carve a few more. Here's a pic of some of the first ones i carved and one of my first attempt at a decorative.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> still building mine, cutting it close.
> 
> View attachment 334246
> View attachment 334247
> ...


You guys do outstanding work!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Fowly said:


> No, i stopped carving sometime back in the 90's. I carved a few wood ducks and enough mallards to hunt over. I only have six of them
> left that i kept for myself. I sold a few of them, but most of them i gave away to friends or family. I have one decorative that i never finished and who knows....someday i may finish that and carve a few more. Here's a pic of some of the first ones i carved and one of my first attempt at a decorative.


Nice! I just finished 75 sandhill crane silhouettes, prior our opener, for a trip to NoDak. I started carving in '82; still at it today. I have the last of a diver rig to finish body shaping and head fitting prior paint application: 38 scaup and 14 redheads in tan cork. That will put me at 94 divers, split between these two species.


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Cork Dust said:


> Nice! I just finished 75 sandhill crane silhouettes, prior our opener, for a trip to NoDak. I started carving in '82; still at it today. I have the last of a diver rig to finish body shaping and head fitting prior paint application: 38 scaup and 14 redheads in tan cork. That will put me at 94 divers, split between these two species.


Wow, you've been a busy guy! Bet that is satisfying to hunt over that many blocks that you made. Very nice and good luck out in North Dakota.


----------

